# Roku TV's can pause Live OTA TV



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

A new firmware update gives Roku TV's made since 2014 the ability to pause live Over the air TV for up to 90 minutes.
https://www.cnet.com/news/roku-tvs-can-now-pause-live-over-the-air-tv/


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cholly said:


> A new firmware update gives Roku TV's made since 2014 the ability to pause live Over the air TV for up to 90 minutes.
> https://www.cnet.com/news/roku-tvs-can-now-pause-live-over-the-air-tv/


I believe the Samsungs with a USB port can do this also with the addition of a Flash drive.

I knew that I read it,
but,
I found this in a user manual.
Before using the timeshift function""
*Timeshift is not supported in the U.S.A. and Canada.*
●●
A USB hard drive with a speed of 5,400 rpm or above is recommended. However, RAID-type USB hard drives are not supported.
●●
USB memory sticks or flash drives are not supported.
●●
The total recording capacity may differ with the amount of available hard drive space and the recording quality level.


----------

